
Show HN: A quizbot powered by Twilio - robotscissors
Hi everyone, I am a new to OSS development and wanted to create something that we could use at work. The idea was to make a framework that could be easily reused by someone with some ruby&#x2F;Sinatra development experience. I have included documentation in the github repository that will take you through everything from signing up for a texting number to populating the quizzes.<p>Scenario--- 
Imagine you are in your doctor&#x27;s office and you see a poster that says: 
&quot;Text FLU to 213-263-5445 to test your knowledge about the flu.&quot; (this is a working example)<p>It also will work as a lead generator for those interested in marketing. Let me know what you think.<p>Feel free to reach out to me at: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;robotscissors.com&#x2F;contact&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;robotscissors.com&#x2F;contact&#x2F;</a><p>Christopher
======
robotscissors
I forgot to include the repository:
[https://github.com/robotscissors/quizbot](https://github.com/robotscissors/quizbot)

